# Mission or Arts & Crafts Square Buttons



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello, not sure this is the right forum for this question but I'm trying to find out how to make those square decorations that are common on these type of projects. Are they appliques or the ends of tenons? but how to make the triangles.
Thank You


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

If you're talking the bits that look like little pyramids, they're typically inserts or the ends of pegs in the pieces I've seen. Make them by running a block plane over the four edges of a rectangular post and basically chamfering the corners until the four chamfers meet in a point, if that makes sense.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

They can be applied, or on the ends of tenons. Just depends on the level of work you want to do. You can also make a table saw jig for them if you don't want to use a block plane.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank You both, those are two good ways I'd feel comfortable with trying.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I think if you sort through the Samaurai Carpenter channel on YouTube he has a video about making them. Or alt least he has made them a bunch of times in his videos.

Brian


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

I will check that out Brian, thanks.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

Rockler makes them to fit a 3/8" round countersink:
http://www.rockler.com/craftsman-pyramid-top-hole-plugs-oak-12-pack
Pricey if you need a lot of them though.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I made the pyramid plugs for some picture frames in my projects section.










They are easy to mass produce on a table saw, basically you start with a section of square stock (3/8"x3/8"), use a stop block on a miter gauge to cut the end chamfers (maybe try the blade tipped to 30 degrees), then cut a tenon around the base such that the plug can fit directly into a 5/16" drilled (round) hole. A round hole is much easier then a square one 8^)

This shows the basic steps for some "pillowed" style I used in another project:








just missing the chamfers.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks gents, I'll give making them a shot and if it doesn't work out, I'll go to rocker a nd get some.


----------



## JohnDi (Jun 23, 2014)

William Ng has a good video on YouTube showing how he makes his.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, turns out I was way too worried about making these, and I appreciated all the help. 
I just took four pieces of stock, squared them up and set a stop block up on my miter saw and cut them. I did 40 degrees for the look I wanted on little uprights and 30* for the applique type. Don't know if it matters but I cut a side then turned it 180 and cut the opposing side then 90 etc.



















The wood is spalted white oak.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Check out Darryl Peart's books on Greene and Greene furniture for info on the ebony pillowed plugs. Also William Ng's website has some info on the Greene and Greene style plugs. These are not pyramids, but pillow top plugs with very well defined shoulders that sit proud of the surrounding surface by approx 1/64" +/-. Work safely, have fun and Good luck!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Those are going to be some seriously cool looking pyramid plugs. Can't wait to see that project.

I used a similar approach to what Splinter mentioned to make pyramid plugs with the recessed tenon.

The G&G pillow plugs that Darelll Peart and William Ng describe are made by rounding over a "pillow" on the end of the square rod, then cutting the rod off to make the plug. The plug is tapered slightly using a chisel then driven into the square hole, and left slightly proud of the wood as previously mentioned.

IMO - The pillow plugs are easier to make.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

> Those are going to be some seriously cool looking pyramid plugs. Can t wait to see that project.
> 
> I used a similar approach to what Splinter mentioned to make pyramid plugs with the recessed tenon.
> 
> ...


EarlS, Here's a little teaser for you. 









Even though this is just my "practice one" I'm going to write it up as a project and post it.
Only the posts in this project, the "plugs" are for the other project I have going.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Got my little project finished and it turned out OK.
It is a coal mine canary cage.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/377993


----------

